# What to do after house job?



## Parisa Shaikh (Jun 4, 2012)

hi every1......im new to ths medstudentz lounge.......i wanna to ask if i hv completed my 5 yr mbbs as wel as 1 yr house job in pak.......thn wat options do i hv to procceed........i mean if i dnt want to do any PG ship as im tired of giving these exams.......can i do any short diplomas etc.....plz reply


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

Try to find out suitable job, also try to do some professional courses for improving your chances in job market.


----------

